# Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/canon-to-release-major-updates-to-dpp-eos-utility/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/canon-to-release-major-updates-to-dpp-eos-utility/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b style="color: #222222;">DPP 4.0</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Canon developed the upgraded DPP 4.0 software for the editing of RAW images in response to the needs of professional and advanced-amateur users. The software delivers improved workflow efficiency for photographers who edit large numbers of images at an advanced level, helping them to achieve the key concepts of the EOS series of interchangeable-lens cameras: speed, ease of use and high image quality.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The new software improves on the previous version in such areas as an expanded adjustment range for highlights and shadows as well as enhanced basic functions. Providing users with more freedom when adjusting images, DPP 4.0 includes such new functions as 8-axis color gamut adjustment and an Auto function that automatically analyses the brightness and darkness balance of a histogram and adjusts the tones, or luminance, of an image accordingly. </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The new version of Canon’s DPP software delivers greatly enhanced operability and convenience during the image editing process. In addition to featuring an updated graphical user interface (GUI), the software is capable of displaying as many as 10,000 image thumbnails at one time. Further contributing to ease of use, the software lets users not only view selected images for comparison even in the preview window, but also assign ratings to images.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">EOS Utility 3.0</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Canon’s new upgraded EU 3.0 allows users to connect a camera to a computer via a USB connection or Wireless File Transmitter in order to remotely perform camera settings, transfer images and capture images. Delivering even greater workflow efficiency, EU 3.0 easily integrates with DPP 4.0 to allow users to select and compare images, enabling them to more easily choose the best shot, as well as make slight adjustments to camera settings and reshoot scenes.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Pricing and availability

</b>DPP 4.0 and EU 3.0 come in late June, 2014 and will be a free download.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bear (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

When will Canon finally support Linux with their products?


----------



## zim (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

_Late June_.... To coincide with anything? hope so!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



zim said:


> _Late June_.... To coincide with anything? hope so!


possibly to make it compatible with new features on a 7D2....


----------



## blanddragon (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



bear said:


> When will Canon finally support Linux with their products?



+1 Agreed


----------



## pwp (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

None too soon...I've thought for years that Canon did a much better job of making hardware. The software was kind of OK, the GUI _looked_ OK but the real-world workflow functionality meant that Canon software has remained largely unused by busy professionals with evolved workflows. 

Shooting tethered I do used EOS Utility...it looks like something out of the 1990's and has a number of baffling design points. Hopefully this will be tidied up into a good, functional tool. 

Previous EOS Utility updates have played very badly with OSX updates. Let's hope that Canon & Apple are having compatibility conversations prior to the release of OS X Yosemite. 

-pw


----------



## justawriter (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



pwp said:


> Previous EOS Utility updates have played very badly with OSX updates. Let's hope that Canon & Apple are having compatibility conversations prior to the release of OS X Yosemite.


I would settle for an update installer that actually installs updates.


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I'm looking forward to this but I'd REALLY love to see an update to ZoomBrowser; I detest ImageBrowser, I do not want to import photos to just view them. ZB did so many things with ease.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



blanddragon said:


> bear said:
> 
> 
> > When will Canon finally support Linux with their products?
> ...



Until Adobe does it, I don't think anyone's going to get a clue.

I'm not saying they'll gain market share by integrating linux, however, I think like me or a few other people would build a Linux box for that reason. Windows 'workhorse' workstations have way too much overhead and garbage associated with them. Mac 'workhorse' workstations cost a metric fortune.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Will they finally offer more than 5 or 6 levels of adjustment for each slider? Yes, you can use curves, but not for everything. I still think Leica's approach of bundling LR with their cameras makes more sense, but obviously Canon has invested a lot in DPP.

OTOH, I am interested to see what they do with EOS Utility.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Is anybody using DDP as their primary image adjustment tool? How does it compare to Lightroom?
thanks


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



Canon Rumors said:


> The software delivers improved workflow efficiency for photographers who edit large numbers of images at an advanced level, helping them to achieve the key concepts of the EOS series of interchangeable-lens cameras: speed, ease of use and high image quality.


Sounds interesting and promissing. 
But I am a little bit afraid to use the first release version...


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

This is great news. I am a very big fan of DPP and use it for every image I work on. I also download all my images direct from the camera via EOS utilities. It is terrific that Canon is still working on these benefits for their customers.


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



SwampYankee said:


> Is anybody using DDP as their primary image adjustment tool? How does it compare to Lightroom?
> thanks


I'd say that I use DPP 60% of the time some times more depending on the items I've photographed. I've found that the lens profile sharpening that they've introduced as well as the color balance tool is better than LR if I don't need to adjust different areas of the photo for different temperatures.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

An updated GUI? Why, Canon, why? I love the current DPP workflow and GUI...it makes me nostalgic for the ease of use of programs like Wordstar (Ctrl-K-K-Y to save), and the understated graphic elegance of games like Pong and Breakout.


----------



## wildpix (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Where? I don't see it in the downloads section for the 6D or 7D on the Canon support site.



dilbert said:


> DPP 4.0 is available for download now.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

available late June


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



dilbert said:


> wildpix said:
> 
> 
> > Where? I don't see it in the downloads section for the 6D or 7D on the Canon support site.
> ...


Not under the US page, what country are you set to on the site?


----------



## candyman (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



JRPhotos said:


> I'm looking forward to this but I'd REALLY love to see an update to ZoomBrowser; I detest ImageBrowser, I do not want to import photos to just view them. ZB did so many things with ease.




+1
I did not install ImageBrowser but continue to use ZB


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



candyman said:


> JRPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to this but I'd REALLY love to see an update to ZoomBrowser; I detest ImageBrowser, I do not want to import photos to just view them. ZB did so many things with ease.
> ...


+2 - ZB is awesome & simple. IB is bloated and horrible. I ended up buying PhotoMechanic which is essentially ZB on steroids with metadata management, but man is IB awful - one of the worst applications I've ever had the misfortune to use.


----------



## candyman (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mackguyver said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > JRPhotos said:
> ...




I just took a look at a youtube promo. Looks very good. What makes it really better for you compared to Zoom Browser?


----------



## hkenneth (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Here is the screenshot if anyone wonders how it may look like

http://cweb.canon.jp/newsrelease/2014-06/pr-dpp40.html

More detailed screenshots:

http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/software/dpp4.html


----------



## hkenneth (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



dilbert said:


> DPP 4.0 is available for download now.



According to the official site: それぞれ“DPP 4.0”、“EU 3.0”として2014年6月26日より無償提供を開始します。

So it will be 06/26/2014

※対応機種･･･EOS-1D C、EOS-1D X、EOS 5D Mark III、EOS 6D

And only the abovementioned models are supported.


----------



## cosmopotter (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

If it is there, why not say where? I checked US, Canada, Europe and Japan and it's not there. The closest I came was the Canadian site which has a PDF of the instruction manual.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



cosmopotter said:


> If it is there, why not say where?



Because dilbert is pathologically unable to support his own 'facts' with any sort of evidence.


----------



## wildpix (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Starting to think he's full of it but will see... Here's the manual I found from the Philippines... Looks decent compared to previous versions.

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300015460/01/dpp-4-0-00-w-im-en.pdf




cosmopotter said:


> If it is there, why not say where? I checked US, Canada, Europe and Japan and it's not there. The closest I came was the Canadian site which has a PDF of the instruction manual.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



candyman said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...


I initially bought Photomechanic when the local newspaper hired me to freelance. It's what they all use to tag & upload images, but alas, I'm still waiting for my first assignment a year after filling out my employment paperwork...

Anyways, it's rather expensive, but what I like about it is that I can rename my files, add IPTC metadata (which it manages very well), GPS coordinates (manually or imported from a GPS device), and more when I download photos. It downloads and generates thumbnails insanely fast and it's really easy to zip through them and flag the photos that you want to edit. You can do a number of things to the metadata as well (or XMP sidecars, as I have it set to) such as correcting time (if you forget to set the clock on your camera) and tons of other things. It then allows you to upload to just about any photo service (I use SmugMug) very quickly. It does just about everything except edit your photos, but it will open your photos in any editor you like. I also like that it doesn't make me use some proprietary catalog like LR - I can store them in folders (it will create them) and then I can use PhotoMechanic or Windows to search the metadata to find my files. The XMP sidecars are great, too, as the metadata ends up in final TIFFs, JPEGs, etc. that are exported from PhotoShop, LR, DxO, etc.

Unless you shoot a lot or are really into metadata management, it's probably not worth the money, but it's a pretty cool program.

Also, I almost forgot to mention the killer feature - if you shoot sports, it does automated caption replacement. I.e. you can create (or subscribe to services that create) text files that list all of the teams & players in a game. When you caption the photo, you simply put in "/18/" and PhotoMechanic replaces it with "Peyton Manning Denver Broncos (QB) #19" or whatever you put in the file. Needless to say that saves a ton of time, especially if you don't know the players. It can be used for other stuff, too.

For me, I set up my file naming and general metadata before I shoot. It's easy because I have all of my regular shooting locations & keywords saved. When I come home, I rename & add the metadata during download. I import & tag the GPS data from my Garmin, then I zip through the thumbnails and begin editing down my work. I rate them as 5-star or 3-star and then use the side-by-side comparison tool to narrow them down to all 5-stars. Once that's done, I caption those photos & add specific key words. I drag & drop them into DxO, edit them, and then upload the JPEGs through PhotoMechanic to SmugMug.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> An updated GUI? Why, Canon, why? I love the current DPP workflow and GUI...it makes me nostalgic for the ease of use of programs like Wordstar (Ctrl-K-K-Y to save), and the understated graphic elegance of games like Pong and Breakout.



Harrr ! ;D


----------



## candyman (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mackguyver said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thank you mackguyver for sharing your experience. I just downloaded a try-version. Noticed it is a 32-bit version and not 64-bit. I am going to explore it a bit more. It is pricy but not too expensive - single user 150 dollar


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mackguyver said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Just an aside. Lightroom allows you to make any folder structure you like on your HDD, and it isn't proprietary. Likewise any flagging, keywords, or even adjustments you make to a file can be saved along with that file in it's own sidecar file which is searchable by any program.

Lightroom takes a lot of the mechanics out of the photo storage equation for those that are not interested or can't be bothered, for those that are interested and want additional functionality it is there for the taking.


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

The manuals for DPP 4.0 and EOS Utility 3.0 are up on the Canon USA site.


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



hkenneth said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > DPP 4.0 is available for download now.
> ...


I hope that''s not true... I want to use this with my 7D. Although I'm going to guess that the supported cameras are just for downloaded photos, if so, I don't care about that. I would think that I could still edit any Canon RAW photo in it.

I like the look of it so far, and it's 64bit which is great, here's a translation: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/software/dpp4.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://cweb.canon.jp/eos/software/dpp4.html%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DRuJ%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26channel%3Dsb


----------



## gsealy (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I have been using Lightroom for photo adjustments and I like it very much. It has a synch feature whereupon I can apply the same changes for one photo to a selected group of photos. In a timelapse situation I will take 240 pictures for 8 seconds of video (15 sec interval, 30 frames per second). So the LR synch feature is huge for me. 

That said, I don't know if DPP is better than LR for color correction. I have not used it very much given that I have LR. Perhaps someone can comment on actual results. 

The other thing is that it would be great if Canon could create a video color grading and color correction utility. I use Sony Vegas Pro for video editing as well as DaVinci Resolve for color grading. Given that video is becoming a greater part of what Canon offers then being able to adjust video color would be a nice tool.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I hope the new DPP offers the option to set sharpening for the 5D MkIII by default to 'sharpness' instead of 'unsharp mask'.


----------



## eos650 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Let's hope that is an incomplete list of supported camera's. It's got to be. If it's not, they better install this to a new folder and leave the old version in tact. I have been burned by Canon software updates in the past. I have an old G6 that worked with EOS Utility. Unfortunately, when I bought my 60D and installed the new tools, they overwrote the older version. Conveniently, the new version didn't recognize my G6 and the old version didn't recognize my 60D.

I still play with the G6 from time to time, doing time lapses during the day (no shutter to wear out). When I do, I have to install the old version of EOS Utility to a second computer. It works, put is a really poor solution on Canon's part.

I have several cameras that aren't on that list (5D Mark II, 7D, 60D, T2i, EOS-M).


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



JRPhotos said:


> hkenneth said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



In the manual under supported images it says:

Still Photos: RAW Images: Images in the Canon RAW format shot on supported cameras. Extension: .CR2

I'm not sure why Canon would care as long as it is a Canon RAW image but that's what is in the manual.


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Here is another tidbit, it requires a 64 bit Win 7 or Win 8. Is that new?


----------



## Tugela (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



JRPhotos said:


> I'm looking forward to this but I'd REALLY love to see an update to ZoomBrowser; I detest ImageBrowser, I do not want to import photos to just view them. ZB did so many things with ease.



The problem with Imagebrowser is that is crashes most of the time. I did manage to get it to work briefly at one point, but then they updated it again and it reverted to crashing. It is a useless piece of junk IMO.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



privatebydesign said:


> Just an aside. Lightroom allows you to make any folder structure you like on your HDD, and it isn't proprietary. Likewise any flagging, keywords, or even adjustments you make to a file can be saved along with that file in it's own sidecar file which is searchable by any program.
> 
> Lightroom takes a lot of the mechanics out of the photo storage equation for those that are not interested or can't be bothered, for those that are interested and want additional functionality it is there for the taking.


Private, thanks for the information. I haven't used LR in a while, but many versions ago, I was under the impression that you had to use the catalog to make it work. I found that the thumbnails took forever to generate the the application itself was far slower than ACR in PhotoShop so I quit fooling with it. I hear it's much better now, but haven't tried it. I have the CC subscription, fortunately at academic pricing as I teach, so I might have to give it another try.


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



ScubaX said:


> JRPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > hkenneth said:
> ...



That's what I was thinking, I believe the model limitation is just importing, tethering, etc. I have many CR2 files from my XTi, 40D T4i and 7D. It would be a shame to be excluded.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mackguyver said:


> Will they finally offer more than 5 or 6 levels of adjustment for each slider? Yes, you can use curves, but not for everything. I still think Leica's approach of bundling LR with their cameras makes more sense, but obviously Canon has invested a lot in DPP.
> 
> OTOH, I am interested to see what they do with EOS Utility.


 
Canon certainly has a lot invested in DPP, but its not as though they charge you for it like Nikon does.

I continue to be amazed at what you get for the price. I'm wondering if they have some future ambition to start charging for it.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I have just downloaded and installed them both. The changes to DPP are quite significant - especially in look/layout - and will take some time to get used to. Fortunately you can keep both the old and new version on your computer.

I have not delved into the new EOS Utility yet.

Still think it is great that Canon has taken the time, and spent the money, on improving what I see as an excellent piece of software. Bravo, Canon!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



expatinasia said:


> I have just downloaded and installed them both. The changes to DPP are quite significant - especially in look/layout - and will take some time to get used to. Fortunately you can keep both the old and new version on your computer.
> 
> I have not delved into the new EOS Utility yet.
> 
> Still think it is great that Canon has taken the time, and spent the money, on improving what I see as an excellent piece of software. Bravo, Canon!


where did you download from?


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



rrcphoto said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I have just downloaded and installed them both. The changes to DPP are quite significant - especially in look/layout - and will take some time to get used to. Fortunately you can keep both the old and new version on your computer.
> ...



Canon Hong Kong


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mackguyver said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Just an aside. Lightroom allows you to make any folder structure you like on your HDD, and it isn't proprietary. Likewise any flagging, keywords, or even adjustments you make to a file can be saved along with that file in it's own sidecar file which is searchable by any program.
> ...



I think that was version 1 only, by v2 they had separated that, though like all Adobe products they practically never remove anything, so you can still opt to ingest your files into a "proprietary" file system, though you can still look inside that file for your images, but of course nobody uses that legacy option now.

It is nowhere near the speed of Photo Mechanic, but it is a different tool, PM really is a high volume pro orientated tool designed for a very specific user and use, LR is a much more general tool but with customisation in preferences and settings can be configured to do most things PM orientated very well. Certainly writing to XMP, ©, changing capture time etc are simple and can be done in bulk.

When I have a bulk job I just set up the ingest and make a cup of tea, put my batteries on charge, unload my bag etc and let it do it's thing. One huge timesaver is setting create previews on import, use the smallest sized preview practical and you are good to go.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



expatinasia said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



awesome thank you! downloading now


----------



## epsiloneri (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I can confirm that DPP 4.0.0 does not support 7D CR2  But it can be installed in parallel with DPP 3.14.15 that still supports it.


----------



## candyman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



epsiloneri said:


> I can confirm that DPP 4.0.0 does not support 7D CR2  But it can be installed in parallel with DPP 3.14.15 that still supports it.


 
That seems odd. Why would that be? Isn't every upgrade version compatible with CR2 files of existing official released cameras? That would be the 7D :


----------



## nineyards (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

The "transfer to photoshop option doesn't seem to be working for me
"failed to start photoshop" message appears
anyone else?
worked fine and still works fine in the previous version
funny both versions still remain on my pc
I believe in the past previous versions were replaced outright with updates


----------



## scottburgess (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



wildpix said:


> Here's the manual I found from the Philippines... Looks decent compared to previous versions.
> 
> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300015460/01/dpp-4-0-00-w-im-en.pdf



Thanks for the link! 

Looks like it will have a decent number of lens aberration profiles at least. Under DPP 3.11, I could hardly do anything because there were so few lens profiles.

One still can't edit lens information for non-Canon lenses. Tools look mostly the same as the last version. I'm guessing that the big move for version 4.0 was to 64-bit. That is probably why there is a major loss of backward compatibility and why a 3.x.x update came out earlier this month. I doubt Canon will invest time or money to fix the compatibility issues.

I'll study it to see, but I'm not really inclined to use it much.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

DPP 4.0.0 download link:
http://support-hk.canon-asia.com/contents/HK/EN/0200372802.html
EOS Utility 3.0.0 download link:
http://support-hk.canon-asia.com/contents/HK/EN/0200373002.html

You need a serial number to access the download files.


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



epsiloneri said:


> I can confirm that DPP 4.0.0 does not support 7D CR2  But it can be installed in parallel with DPP 3.14.15 that still supports it.



So I guess it won't support a 1D either?

I haven't downloaded it to see.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



> That is probably why there is a major loss of backward compatibility and why a 3.x.x update came out earlier this month. I doubt Canon will invest time or money to fix the compatibility issues.



I doubt that they will continue to invest time and money in 3.x.x now either, which will be problematical when purchasing a new lens for use on an old EOS body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > cosmopotter said:
> ...



Yes, I found it, too. Way to be more of a jerk than usual, though. 

No catch for me, I own a supported camera.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



> it can be installed in parallel with DPP 3.14.15 that still supports it.



Is it therefore possible to transfer a non supported RAW (CR2) file from DPP 3.14.15 into DPP 4 ?.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Hmmm.

I hope this is just the buggy beta version.

I managed to make up a 5D3-esque serial number, download and install DPP 4.0; but I only own a 5D2. And as a previous poster mentioned, I can't edit my 5D2 cr2s in this program. When I open it in the edit window, it is just a thumbnail of the RAW file with a symbol indicating 'uneditable'.

If that isn't disturbing and backwards enough, JPGs open up just fine for editing.

UPDATE:
Tiff files open and edit fine too. I also tried some of my old CRW images, but they can't be edited. So it seems like Canon has chosen to target and insult old faithful Canon users specifically. Wow...


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



privatebydesign said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Thanks for the additional detail on LR and just curious, do you have a USB 3.0 card reader? If not, you'll be amazed at how much faster it is to ingest - I can download 32GB in about just a few minutes...


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mackguyver said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



LR still requires the catalog, but metadata can still be stored in the files and the images are still in your folder structure, which is as it has always been.

When I saw this, my first thought was, "people still use DPP?". DPP is the reason I shot JPEG for a long time (until LR 1.1).


----------



## Joe M (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

It's nice to see that Canon is finally moving DPP up from "better than nothing" status (read: I can open my raw files that ACR doesn't support yet and I want to play with my new camera) to something a little more sophisticated. You might guess I've never been a fan of DPP and likely never will be one. Though, if they could come close to matching the functionality of ACR, I would be tempted to go for it but I don't see Canon's motivation to do so. I'm pretty sure I've heard a lot of people in the past say the same, being willing to pay if Canon could create a rocking full fledged raw converter as rounded out as Adobe's.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



shunsai said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I hope this is just the buggy beta version.
> 
> I managed to make up a 5D3-esque serial number, download and install DPP 4.0; but I only own a 5D2. And as a previous poster mentioned, I can't edit my 5D2 cr2s in this program. When I open it in the edit window, it is just a thumbnail of the RAW file with a symbol indicating 'uneditable'.



Canon specifically state support only for the EOS 1D C, 1D X, 5D III, and 6D. Seems foolish, hopefully they make it fully backward compatible.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> shunsai said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.
> ...


They'll probably release a DPP-lite version to further segment their DSLR offerings...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mackguyver said:


> Thanks for the additional detail on LR and just curious, do you have a USB 3.0 card reader? If not, you'll be amazed at how much faster it is to ingest - I can download 32GB in about just a few minutes...



No I am stuck in the ice age of a couple of pre USB3 Apples. Though my old Lexar reader is dying, so I am thinking of getting one of these with a couple of CF modules and an SD module.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1002489&gclid=CLCpmY6Cgb8CFWrl7AodkxYAjA&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon specifically state support only for the EOS 1D C, 1D X, 5D III, and 6D. Seems foolish, hopefully they make it fully backward compatible.



Yes, a great way to annoy current, more serious customers. It's possible they're developing a new raw converter, and started with current, higher-end models in the rush to get the product out. Perhaps 4.1 or even 4.05 will support more models. And, if they were in a hurry to get the product out, it means new bodies will be shipping soon, and they wanted to put the 4.x software in the box.


----------



## candyman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> shunsai said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.
> ...




They may not.
During install it installed both the old version EOS utility and the new version. And...DPP 4.0 is installed next to the old version. I remember with previous version that it removed the old version.
It looks like the software is meant for EOS 1D C, 1D X, 5D III, and 6D and upwards.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon specifically state support only for the EOS 1D C, 1D X, 5D III, and 6D. Seems foolish, hopefully they make it fully backward compatible.



Yeah, it's pretty disappointing. :-\ I hope they come to their senses in a later version. It's a great looking update... but not necessarily enough to get me to update to a new camera.


----------



## candyman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I must say, I like the new version. You have to go through some small Gui changes and behaviour but this new version of DPP is moving into the right direction.


The tool palette - I placed 2 views of the palette next to eachother


----------



## candyman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Another 2-views (in one image displayed here) of the tool palette


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



Orangutan said:


> And, if they were in a hurry to get the product out, it means new bodies will be shipping soon, and they wanted to put the 4.x software in the box.



Then they just put it in the box. I've had two cameras (PowerShot S95 and 1D X) ship with versions of DPP in the box that weren't yet available for download. IIRC, the version with the S95 added star ratings and unsharp mask.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > And, if they were in a hurry to get the product out, it means new bodies will be shipping soon, and they wanted to put the 4.x software in the box.
> ...



Sure, go ahead and burst my bubble of optimism. :'(


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

No support for older bodies such as 1D4, 1Ds3, 5D2? Why on EARTH would they do such a phenomenal mistake? Is there ANY logic at all behind this? Like the engine doesn't work with older CR2's?


----------



## candyman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



dilbert said:


> memoriaphoto said:
> 
> 
> > No support for older bodies such as 1D4, 1Ds3, 5D2? Why on EARTH would they do such a phenomenal mistake? Is there ANY logic at all behind this? Like the engine doesn't work with older CR2's?
> ...



There is Always a legitimate reason for G.A.S. :


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



> Quote from: memoriaphoto on Today at 10:16:58 AM
> 
> No support for older bodies such as 1D4, 1Ds3, 5D2? Why on EARTH would they do such a phenomenal mistake? Is there ANY logic at all behind this? Like the engine doesn't work with older CR2's?
> 
> So upgrade your camera



Adobe's been employing similar upgrade tactic's for perpetual licences for years


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



bitm2007 said:


> > Quote from: memoriaphoto on Today at 10:16:58 AM
> >
> > No support for older bodies such as 1D4, 1Ds3, 5D2? Why on EARTH would they do such a phenomenal mistake? Is there ANY logic at all behind this? Like the engine doesn't work with older CR2's?
> >
> ...



No they haven't.

They are the only software company I know that supplies a fully supported and FREE program to enable you to use your latest multi thousand dollar piece of equipment on their oldest piece of software, assuming you still have a computer that will run PS1.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



> No they haven't.
> 
> They are the only software company I know that supplies a fully supported and FREE program to enable you to use your latest multi thousand dollar piece of equipment on their oldest piece of software, assuming you still have a computer that will run PS1.



but if you buy a new camera it's only supported by the latest version of their software. Similar upgrade principle


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



bitm2007 said:


> > No they haven't.
> >
> > They are the only software company I know that supplies a fully supported and FREE program to enable you to use your latest multi thousand dollar piece of equipment on their oldest piece of software, assuming you still have a computer that will run PS1.
> 
> ...



So you are proposing that Adobe make updates to every version of their software every time a camera manufacturer comes out with a new camera? Nobody does that, not one software manufacturer. What Adobe do that is unique is enable you to use any camera with older versions of their software, so you can spend $6,000 on a new body and still use CS2-3-4 etc with it.

The real issue is the manufacturers insistence on changing RAW file specs on every single camera release, why is there no RAW standard yet?


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



> So you are proposing that Adobe make updates to every version of their software every time a camera manufacturer comes out with a new camera?



Not all versions, just the more recent. As things stand one version is abandoned as soon as the next is released, which is extremely harsh.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



bitm2007 said:


> > So you are proposing that Adobe make updates to every version of their software every time a camera manufacturer comes out with a new camera?
> 
> 
> 
> Not all versions, just the more recent. As things stand one version is abandoned as soon as the next is released, which is extremely harsh.



Well, yet again, Adobe are unique amongst software manufacturers in that they do end up enabling you to use your new camera with you old software.


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



dilbert said:


> JRPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > hkenneth said:
> ...


The problem with that is I have many XTi, 40D and 7D CR2 files, let's say when Windows 9 comes out and I upgrade, I can't install DPP 3.x, I now cannot edit my CR2 files and would need to use a different program to edit my files. 

I plan to upgrade to another camera but if Canon is going to start to deploy tactics like this I may look elsewhere.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



privatebydesign said:


> So you are proposing that Adobe make updates to every version of their software every time a camera manufacturer comes out with a new camera? Nobody does that, not one software manufacturer.





privatebydesign said:


> Well, yet again, Adobe are unique amongst software manufacturers in that they do end up enabling you to use your new camera with you old software.



pbd, aren't you contradicting yourself here?

Yes, you can shoot take a 6D and edit the JPEGs from itin CS1, but you cannot import/edit the RAWs in CS1.
My stepmom had to upgrade her PS when she moved from 1Ds to 5D3 for this particular reason.

To add to the conspiracy theories: What does 1Dx, 1DC, 5D3, and 6D have in common that older cameras doesn't? - separate W/T AFMA support. As as as I understand, it's the EOS Utility that brings the SDK with it, and this might be the reason that Canon decided to cut here. If this is true, we should see this in the SDK API and Rich from Reikan/FoCal would be pleasantly surprised


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



kaihp said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > So you are proposing that Adobe make updates to every version of their software every time a camera manufacturer comes out with a new camera? Nobody does that, not one software manufacturer.
> ...



You just got my hopes up!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



kaihp said:


> To add to the conspiracy theories: What does 1Dx, 1DC, 5D3, and 6D have in common that older cameras doesn't? - separate W/T AFMA support. As as as I understand, it's the EOS Utility that brings the SDK with it, and this might be the reason that Canon decided to cut here. If this is true, we should see this in the SDK API and Rich from Reikan/FoCal would be pleasantly surprised



The 70D has separate wide/tele AFMA support, and it's _newer_ than all of those supported cameras. What does that do to your theory? :


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



kaihp said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > So you are proposing that Adobe make updates to every version of their software every time a camera manufacturer comes out with a new camera? Nobody does that, not one software manufacturer.
> ...




No she didn't, all she needed to do was downlaod the free and fully supported Adobe program DNG Convertor, then she could open her RAW files in PS via ACR, Photoshop itself has never been able to open RAW files. DNG's are RAW files and there is no loss of quality.

I don't believe I am contradicting myself.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I don't buy the "let's force a camera upgrade" theory for a second. That has got to be the weakest salespunch ever. LR5 is very inexpensive, heck it's even bundled with 6D from time to time. Nah, this is seriously strange and I expect the explanation to be phenomenally good...


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I'm leery to wade in here, but there are two things being said:

If you want native support - in ACR for the latest cameras, you'll need Adobe PS CC

On the other hand, if you don't mind using the DNG Converter, Adobe provides that free even for the latest models. You have to convert the camera RAW file to DNG, but then you'll be able to open them in any version of LR or ACR


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



privatebydesign said:


> The real issue is the manufacturers insistence on changing RAW file specs on every single camera release, why is there no RAW standard yet?


 
There are good things about a standard, but ... they also lock in old technology. Every CR2 file includes a tiff image, with lots of additional camera related information, so in a way, they are standard, but there is also m-raw and s-raw which do not exist on all models, and Nikon has just started using their version, which is going to be different.
If we were mired in the 1990's with a standard, M-Raw and S-raw would not exist. Camera manufacturers do not want a competitor to have veto power or even know about upcoming cameras that add new technology. With a standard, they might have to give 10 - 20 year advanced notice.

I do not want to be stuck with old technology, because 200 manufacturers can't get together and update a standard but once every 25 years. 

I've worked on National and International standards, and its difficult to make any real progress due to infighting among not only different companies. The USA and EU fight it out, but also get together to keep China from getting anything thru.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Why are people so ready to believe in conspiracies? 

Look at the facts. The software only supports SOME FF cameras. It does not support Rebels, the 60D, or the 70D, or the 7D, or the 5DII.... those cameras representing the vast majority of Canon cameras sold. The software is ONLY downloadable from Hong Kong..... not U.S... not Europe.... Not Canada.. not Australia... only Hong Kong.

Canon is not going to make their software only usable on one percent of their cameras. What you are looking at is an early version of the software. When the real version is ready it will support everything and it will be available everywhere.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

There is a huge difference between giving away secrets and having a few open tags manufacturers could use to do proprietary stuff like ALO and auto lens corrections. There is no reason why they make each camera RAW file unopenable by third parties, which is stupid because they rely on third party software companies for people to actually use their products.

I don't see a DNG style standard, that still gives ample opportunity for proprietary manufacturer tweaks, but gives a baseline to enable third parties to adhere to without the constant need to re visit every new camera file that comes out.

It could be done, at no cost or constraint to anybody, they just don't want to.


----------



## candyman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

It is a pity that in this 4.0.0.1 version there is still not a "check for update" feature. Or, I did not find it.


----------



## steliosk (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

here is a download link
http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0200372802.html

all you need is your camera serial number written at the bottom next to the battery slot (in my case 5D3)


----------



## candyman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Nice overview


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



Don Haines said:


> Why are people so ready to believe in conspiracies?
> 
> Look at the facts. The software only supports SOME FF cameras. It does not support Rebels, the 60D, or the 70D, or the 7D, or the 5DII.... those cameras representing the vast majority of Canon cameras sold. The software is ONLY downloadable from Hong Kong..... not U.S... not Europe.... Not Canada.. not Australia... only Hong Kong.
> 
> Canon is not going to make their software only usable on one percent of their cameras. What you are looking at is an early version of the software. When the real version is ready it will support everything and it will be available everywhere.



The fact is that Canon Japan (as in, Corporate HQ) issued a press release stating, "_Compatible models ※ · · · EOS-1D C, EOS-1D X, EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 6D._"


----------



## wildpix (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Pure speculation here, I have no pictures here at work I can open with DPP4 so I'll play at home as I just rented a 6D and a 5D over the last few months. Anyways I get the feeling DPP may only support what CPS currently supports as it is a 'Professional' imaging product?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Why are people so ready to believe in conspiracies?
> ...


and it's most likely an early release....
Those with the most expensive cameras get to use it first.... the rest of the user base to follow later. My bet is that when the 7D2 is announced, they will release version 4.1 (or whatever) that supports the rest of the bodies.


----------



## JWMilton (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

From the Canon Professional Network web site:

At launch, DPP 4.0 is compatible with Canon’s current range of full-frame DSLRs, including the EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 6D. For other models, an update of DPP 3.14 will be released. 

Please note: DPP 4.0 will be compatible only with 64-bit OS, such as Windows 7, 8 and 8.1, plus Mac OS X 10.8 and 10.9.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



steliosk said:


> here is a download link
> http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0200372802.html
> 
> all you need is your camera serial number written at the bottom next to the battery slot (in my case 5D3)



any chance there's a link to download for mac?


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



SwampYankee said:


> Is anybody using DDP as their primary image adjustment tool? How does it compare to Lightroom?
> thanks



I use it as my primary (and only) tool for all post processing. Can't compare it to anything, since I haven't been able to afford any other SW. It will have to do.
---

What I'm hoping for with these new releases are a more logical workflow, and better consistency in the layout and grouping of functions. An upgrade checker that works would also be kind of nice. The SW also must be compatible with older bodies like my 7D. It has to be a temporary thing that the new releases, that are available right now, are "crippled" to a few bodies.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



The 'real version' will launch everywhere by the end of June, and it will support only current FF cameras. I don't understand the rationale, but the underlying code in DPP is likely not very different (certainly the manipulations are mostly the same in the new GUI). Therefore, the lack of support in DPP v4 for older and non-FF bodies is almost certainly not a technical limitation – rather, it's a marketing decision.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> rather, it's a marketing decision.



With this being very likely with Canon, I still cannot really see this as the only reason - few people will say "no, I'll get a newer camera or not the 70d" because of dpp4 or eos utility4.

Esp. with the 70d not being in the mix I believe it's a software engineering decision. They probably did real changes in the software like lens-camera profiles and tested them on the newest and most expensive cameras first. When they had more time dpp4.1 will support 70d and subsequently the other older models.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > rather, it's a marketing decision.
> ...



I agree, which is why I don't get it. I still think the technical limitation is implausible, maybe Canon has an over inflated opinion of the user base for DPP? Sure, they can track downloads… But I expect I'm far from alone in being one who keeps DPP current, but does not use it as a RAW image editor (brand new camera where it's the sole option available notwithstanding).


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



awinphoto said:


> steliosk said:
> 
> 
> > here is a download link
> ...



Here you are. http://support-hk.canon-asia.com/P/search?category=Digital+Cameras&series=EOS&model=EOS+5D+Mark+III&menu=download&filter=0


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

The only reasonable explanation I can accept is that version 4.0 has very different algorithms to better render and extract details from the latest sensors. The upcoming updated 3.x will include the new controls, GUI etc and support the older models.

Otherwise, they are seriously SERIOUSLY on thin ice.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



ScubaX said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > steliosk said:
> ...



Thanks... makes me enter a serial number just to download it... hope this is good =)


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Well i downloaded it and played around with it... here are my thoughts... For giggles, i tried using raw and jpegs from an older (unsupported camera)... RAWs the software, at least for now, is not able to do squat with... no edits, no conversions, nothing. Jpegs however opened just fine with some caveats... jpegs had full access to things like sharpness, auto light optimizer, curves, color adjustments, etc... some "advanced" options such as contrast, shadow, highlight, etc was not available. Overall performance from supported cameras and files seem to be rather impressive... I reserve the right to change my mind once i play with it some more with some of my other cameras but lots of functions are more intuitive and seamless than the clunky prior versions. Everything from the Noise removal to dust removal are more streamlined... They even add things like cropping and so forth to make it more functional. I will keep you updated later.


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


That makes sense but you would think that they would consider most people that have FF or the expensive bodies at one point had the 7D, 40D, etc and could at some point need to edit the CR2 files they produced. :|


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

So it's like a beta release. Looking for a slow rollout. Going slow.
Seems very responsible.
Probably a lot of work refining individual camera profiles, but they are devoted to their customers and wanted to release as soon as possible.

Why do reasons always have to be bad?

"Some of the worst things that ever happened to me, never actually happened"


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

I emailed Canon support about this, and this is their response:
-----------------
Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding your EOS 7D. I understand you have question regarding the New Digital Photo Professional 4. I am happy to assist you. 

You are correct. DPP version 4.0 will only support the EOS-1D C, EOS-1D X, EOS 5D Mark III, and EOS 6D. Yes, there are plans for supporting already-released cameras with RAW capability. Support is already planned for [EOS 70D] and [EOS REBEL T5] with a release goal of the 3rd quarter of 2015. For other already-released cameras with RAW capability, current planning is to provide information (via Web site/FAQ/etc.) once a specific release period has been confirmed. In the meantime DPP version 3 is still being supported and can be installed on the same computer as DPP 4. 

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS 7D. Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



JRPhotos said:


> I emailed Canon support about this, and this is their response:
> -----------------
> Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding your EOS 7D. I understand you have question regarding the New Digital Photo Professional 4. I am happy to assist you.
> 
> ...



Third quarter 2015? Really? Glad to see they are paying overtime to these tech guys to get this done quickly


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Clearly they must have meant 2014

Anyway...installed it and played around a bit with my 6D files. Images seem to sharpen up easier and with a tad more details. However I still dislike the contrast slider, I thought that was one of the improvements... why do they insist on having that 1,2,3 step-contrast slider thing? I hate it...

Also, the HSL has a response that I am not quite familiar with. All in all...so far not very impressed but need much more testing. But I have a feeling I will return to the mothership after all...

"Lightroom, please listen...I was not thinking clearly. I got all confused...it meant nothing to me...and I was thinking about you the whole time..."


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



JRPhotos said:


> with a release goal of the *3rd quarter of 2015*



*snigger* now that's a big company ship for you, that even beats the "5d3 bugfix release in half a year" gap


----------



## scottburgess (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



memoriaphoto said:


> The only reasonable explanation I can accept is that version 4.0 has very different algorithms to better render and extract details from the latest sensors. The upcoming updated 3.x will include the new controls, GUI etc and support the older models.
> 
> Otherwise, they are seriously SERIOUSLY on thin ice.



I find it helpful when thinking about these things to put myself into the shoes of other users as well as Canon's profit-making machine.

I think a reasonable explanation here is that changes in the file formats along with the move to 64-bit hardware are driving this. Future amateur cameras will likely support the new formats. That the 70D doesn't may be an artifact of corporate bureaucratic pathways, processor hardware selected, or perhaps the software was developed off of a previous camera to lower costs; I couldn't say, but there are many possibilities. A converter module to support some of the older CR2 formats may or may not be in the works, but is probably a low priority. From Canon's point of view, folks with older amateur cameras have a DPP version that works for them.

I currently have only minimal use for DPP. What I would like to see is the migration of EU into DPP, with advanced tethered control of the camera in DPP--something not likely to be available with Lightroom or Photoshop. If I can take a shot tethered, and process out aberrations while doing so, then catalog and post-process with Adobe tools, I'd be a fairly happy camper. This makes better sense to me as it gives desirable value added to the products and does so within a common advanced amateur/professional workflow (and those are the people who care and also drive profits). If I were in Canon's shoes, now that the move to 64-bit hardware is complete I would be studying Phase One's Capture One software for popular features to swipe for version 4.1. I would also be adding further lens profiles.

I don't think Canon is on any "thin ice" here. As noted previously, there was a nice update to the older software released this month, and that version can be used alongside the 4.0.00 version. DPP is a poor cataloging/ image management tool compared to Lightroom, and totally inadequate for post-processing compared to Photoshop with its innumerable plugins. Most pros and advanced amateurs build a workflow around those or some less costly alternatives (eg: Bridge subbed for Lightroom for pure Photoshop 5-6 owners, or perhaps Google's storage and tools or ACDsee's Pro and Photo Editor for those unable to afford the Adobe Clod [sic]). 

Add in that Canon is very good at profiling their customers and probably realizes that someone owning a $2000-4000 camera also probably has 64-bit computer hardware, and you can see where they're coming from. There might be a subset of Rebel users still eking life out on an older 32-bit machine, and those couldn't use version 4.0.00 anyway. My old XTi is 10Mp and uses an old file format--that hardware is only 7 years old, but I really don't expect Canon to write new-fangled software for it since I am an advanced amateur who can move on to a better camera. If I was a point-and-shooter using my Rebel just to shoot Christmas with the kids I might not care that I couldn't use the newest DPP. Throw those subsets together, and I don't believe that the vast majority of the user base will complain at all.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



scottburgess said:


> memoriaphoto said:
> 
> 
> > The only reasonable explanation I can accept is that version 4.0 has very different algorithms to better render and extract details from the latest sensors. The upcoming updated 3.x will include the new controls, GUI etc and support the older models.
> ...



I may be mistaken as I'm away from my home pc at the moment, but if I recall, I think I saw something about tethering in DPP 4.0.

I also saw (at least in the thumbnail customization options) where you could choose to display or not CR2, CRW, JPG, TIFF, and movie files. I dunno if this is a hint that this one has some form of video editing capability, but the fact that you can view thumbnails of RAWs from older models seems to indicate that the limited file-format editing capability it is not a limitation of the file format itself.

I hope you're wrong in that I hope more people complain. I too sent a pretty testy letter to Canon support as soon as I discovered I DPP 4.0 wouldn't read my RAWs. Unlike many users here, DPP is the main and generally only software I use to edit my photos. I have Photoshop, but I like that I can keep my RAW files in the proprietary Canon file format and simply save my edits by means of a recipe file. I don't want to convert to DNG and use up more space than necessary.

DPP never had the best workflow and the tools were pretty rudimentary, but for most of my photos it sufficed. If I needed to do heavy lifting, in special cases I would import it into Photoshop. For years and through several different EOS models with different RAW formats, I have used DPP. For a long time I've been hoping for an more than incremental upgrade. It looks like they finally did it, but they decided that they would rather divide their customer base instead of unite.


----------



## scottburgess (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



shunsai said:


> I may be mistaken as I'm away from my home pc at the moment, but if I recall, I think I saw something about tethering in DPP 4.0.



Yeah, I saw that too. Version 3.x used EOS Utility to give that functionality, and I wasn't clear from the manual if that was the same process for Version 4.0.00. The photos in the manual are suggestive that the EU capabilities might be integrated, but I can't be sure. I really see no reason for two separate software packages. Capture One arguably does more than both EU and DPP together.

I do feel for ya... I wouldn't be happy either if DPP was my main or only tool and my older files weren't supported. But I don't think that the percentages are in your favor on this one. 

This does make me wonder what it would take in labor to get support for more camera bodies, lenses, etc... and whether a company could get help from the user community. Plenty of us are in software, and many users would be very happy to create a lens profile to support their uncommon/outdated lens. I think it would be cool to have community-constructed profiles for old FD glass, third-party lenses, etc... and be able to import them into DPP.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



scottburgess said:


> This does make me wonder what it would take in labor to get support for more camera bodies, lenses, etc... and whether a company could get help from the user community. Plenty of us are in software, and many users would be very happy to create a lens profile to support their uncommon/outdated lens. I think it would be cool to have community-constructed profiles for old FD glass, third-party lenses, etc... and be able to import them into DPP.



That would be a dream come true. I still use the 28-70mm 2.8L and the 80-200mm 2.8L lenses, as well as a Tokina UWA. I would love it if these lenses had supported profiles, but I know better than to get my hopes up about that. And perhaps you're right- maybe this split software will be a permanent thing. If they insist on keeping them split, I hope that they will keep updating version 3 for a while to come. But with a software split like this, it seems more likely that 3 will fall by the wayside and get neglected till they just scuttle it altogether.

Canon is one of the few companies I purchase from that has never given me any major causes for complaint, so I have been pretty loyal to them with my camera gear purchases. I think I've bought no less than 10 different digital cameras (SLRs and point-and-shoots) and 4 or 5 different lenses (three Ls) from them over the past 15 years so I have quite a few different file formats in my collection. While this is not yet a major deal, it's still a ding in their reputation with me and may make me rethink some of my purchases from them in the future.


----------



## brianleighty (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Performance seems pretty good in the new version. That was one of my big pet peeves with the old version was if you opened a folder with 1000 photos it would just hang for like 30 seconds to a minute doing stuff. Now it's pretty much instantaneous. The actual exporting is actually a bit slower. I did 10 photos in the old version and it took 1:57. The new version took 2:21. I'm not seeing any differences in image quality but it's possible it's there. One big bummer is nothing as far as settings seems to transfer between the two. Not even simple things like exposure or check marks. It's hard for me to want to switch unless they at least put in support for the 5D mark II. But I'm glad to see they're at least moving in the right direction. Just needs a little more work hopefully.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



brianleighty said:


> Performance seems pretty good in the new version. That was one of my big pet peeves with the old version was if you opened a folder with 1000 photos it would just hang for like 30 seconds to a minute doing stuff. Now it's pretty much instantaneous. The actual exporting is actually a bit slower. I did 10 photos in the old version and it took 1:57. The new version took 2:21. I'm not seeing any differences in image quality but it's possible it's there. One big bummer is nothing as far as settings seems to transfer between the two. Not even simple things like exposure or check marks. It's hard for me to want to switch unless they at least put in support for the 5D mark II. But I'm glad to see they're at least moving in the right direction. Just needs a little more work hopefully.



Canon allows you to keep both 4.0 and 3.x of DPP on the same machine means your hope may not come true. It seems that the DPP team is developing the 4.x for the current full frame cameras while updating the 3.x for the rest and old cameras, till you move your BODY up for the 4.x features.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



brianleighty said:


> One big bummer is nothing as far as settings seems to transfer between the two. Not even simple things like exposure or check marks.



Are you saying that doing an edit in DPP3 (e.g. curves & WB edit, and star-rating) doesn't show in DPP4? 
My edits are coming over fine 

For the DLO module, I wish they had the old 400mm f/2.8L IS USM in there too, like the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM.


----------



## brianleighty (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



kaihp said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > One big bummer is nothing as far as settings seems to transfer between the two. Not even simple things like exposure or check marks.
> ...


Yeah, everything I've tried so far isn't coming through. Haven't tried star ratings or looking at my curves but simple stuff like color that are in the picture style aren't coming over. Maybe I'm doing something wrong but the Canon site does say recipes don't transfer between the two so I'm guessing that's where Canon is storing all that stuff in the file


----------



## JRPhotos (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Here's a follow up from my last email from Canon:
-----
Thank you for following up with us.

I understand your concerns, and cannot say with certainty how many more Operating systems will support DPP v3. I know there is a plan to have DPP v4 support more than the current 4 models, so it is likely your model will be supported by DPP v4 in the near future. 

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS 7D. Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



> As things stand one version is abandoned as soon as the next is released



Support for new camera's is only included in the latest Camera RAW plug-in and Lightroom. In my experience (from camera clubs etc) this is more that enough to convince the less knowledgeable that an upgrade of their product is required. Continuing support for outdated software for a reasonable period of time would eliminate this issue


----------



## rambarra (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

downloaded yesterday from HK site. Nice new GUI and more sliders to play with. Still it is a very rudimental software, born at least 5/7 years old. The real big plus vs lightroom and similar is optimization of canon lenses

WHen compared to ver.3 I notice a much faster loading of the high resolution image, BUT, when playing with sliders, you have to wait AT LEAST 2/3 seconds to see the effect applied to the image (5D3 RAW files). Maybe this is only a realease candidate?

I have a fast machine (win7 3930k ssd lots of memory etc.) so this thing is a bit weird. Anyone experiencing the same?


----------



## candyman (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



rambarra said:


> downloaded yesterday from HK site. Nice new GUI and more sliders to play with. Still it is a very rudimental software, born at least 5/7 years old. The real big plus vs lightroom and similar is optimization of canon lenses
> 
> WHen compared to ver.3 I* notice a much faster loading of the high resolution image, BUT, when playing with sliders, you have to wait AT LEAST 2/3 seconds to see the effect applied to the image (5D3 RAW files)*. Maybe this is only a realease candidate?
> 
> I have a fast machine (win7 3930k ssd lots of memory etc.) so this thing is a bit weird. Anyone experiencing the same?




Same here. (win 8.1, AMD FX 9590 (8-core), SSD, Radeon R9 200)


----------



## jwilbern (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



neuroanatomist said:


> An updated GUI? Why, Canon, why? I love the current DPP workflow and GUI...it makes me nostalgic for the ease of use of programs like Wordstar (Ctrl-K-K-Y to save), and the understated graphic elegance of games like Pong and Breakout.


I used to love Pong. If only every user interface could be so intuitive.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



JRPhotos said:


> Here's a follow up from my last email from Canon:
> -----
> Thank you for following up with us.
> 
> ...



You must've been a whole lot politer than me, because you got 2 responses, and I haven't even gotten one. That's great news that they will at some point include other models. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*

Here's EOS Utility v3 (also installs v2 for older cameras), if the link hasn't been posted yet: http://support-hk.canon-asia.com/contents/HK/EN/0200373002.html


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



rambarra said:


> WHen compared to ver.3 I notice a much faster loading of the high resolution image, BUT, when playing with sliders, you have to wait AT LEAST 2/3 seconds to see the effect applied to the image (5D3 RAW files). Maybe this is only a realease candidate?
> 
> I have a fast machine (win7 3930k ssd lots of memory etc.) so this thing is a bit weird. Anyone experiencing the same?



Also at my Machine - not the fastest Processor but all overall not a slow Computer
( Core2Duo @ 2x3.2ghz - 8GB of Ram and SSD as primary HD 660 NVidia GFX Win7x64 )

The Time for an HighQ Image to be clear seen ist shorter then the old DPP.
Some other Stuff works a bit slower.

But i am only an Hobbyist ;D - not an Expert

Greetings - Bernd


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



tq0cr5i said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > Performance seems pretty good in the new version. That was one of my big pet peeves with the old version was if you opened a folder with 1000 photos it would just hang for like 30 seconds to a minute doing stuff. Now it's pretty much instantaneous. The actual exporting is actually a bit slower. I did 10 photos in the old version and it took 1:57. The new version took 2:21. I'm not seeing any differences in image quality but it's possible it's there. One big bummer is nothing as far as settings seems to transfer between the two. Not even simple things like exposure or check marks. It's hard for me to want to switch unless they at least put in support for the 5D mark II. But I'm glad to see they're at least moving in the right direction. Just needs a little more work hopefully.
> ...



Here's me hoping the Mk II will get supported in the next release  No way I'm getting a second Mk III body.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



candyman said:


> rambarra said:
> 
> 
> > downloaded yesterday from HK site. Nice new GUI and more sliders to play with. Still it is a very rudimental software, born at least 5/7 years old. The real big plus vs lightroom and similar is optimization of canon lenses
> ...



When used with my 5d3 files on my latest gen Mac, the sliders were pretty instantaneous... There was maybe a second to half a second delay rendering high res images, which was a big improvement... my lag time 2-3 seconds was switching from crop mode to other modes, or from dust removal mode to other modes...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



awinphoto said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > rambarra said:
> ...



I'm still chugging along with an AMD Phenom II (quad core 3.4GHZ) so I'm wondering what the performance will be like with the new DPP. Still, I'll wait till the release gets a little more common or even updated. For me the lack of 5D MkII support is a let-down because that means using three different RAW editing softwares (DPP 3x for the Mk II, DPP 4x for the Mk III and Lightroom for my NEX). yuck.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mrsfotografie said:


> that means using three different RAW editing softwares (DPP 3x for the Mk II, DPP 4x for the Mk III and Lightroom for my NEX). yuck.


It sounds like you should just shoot JPEGs


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon to Release Major Updates to DPP & EOS Utility*



mackguyver said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > that means using three different RAW editing softwares (DPP 3x for the Mk II, DPP 4x for the Mk III and Lightroom for my NEX). yuck.
> ...



If only my technique were that good :


----------

